# June Surf Fishing



## Pompano PerdidoH (May 14, 2017)

I going to head out of Louisiana from June 3 to June 10 to do some surf fishing in Perdido Key, Florida, which is right by Pensacola. My question is, would there be pompano,and other good eating fish like Redfish, and whiting running the beach at that time in June? If there is Pomps and other fish running the beach ,would people be able to catch them regularly?

What kind of bait would be good in June? What kind of bait are you catching fish on now?

Are fishermen catching a good amount of Pomps, and other prized fish now?

Are fishermen catching Pompanos now, or did the Pompano run already end?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Still catching them. Try using fishbites on a double drop pomp rig. Fishbites are like Franks hot sauce. That $#!+ works on everything !


----------



## Pompano PerdidoH (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I will see what I can catch when I head out there in June. I will try some fishbites.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

GROUPERKING said:


> Still catching them. Try using fishbites on a double drop pomp rig. *Fishbites are like Franks hot sauce. That $#!+ works on everything !*


Quote of the day right there!


Caught this one a couple weeks ago.

Went this morning and caught 2 pompano, 5 whiting, 4 hardheads, 2 skipjack and a croaker using fishbites. Grouperking has a good video on pompano rigs.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bama Rick said:


> Quote of the day right there!
> 
> 
> Caught this one a couple weeks ago.
> ...


Nice.

To the OP: I'm there for a week a year around that time. My best fishing has been in early June. Fishbites do great, but I've only caught one fish on the bloodworm. Shrimp has been great. Iv'e not tried anything else because shrimp works so well. I usually keep one rod in the water with fishbites and have another with a plug or spoon on it using basic bass fishing technique. You never know when a predator might be out there looking for something shiny to bite. :thumbsup:


----------

